# Crawl Cay boa



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everybody

A few pix of my crawl cay enjoying a rare bit of sunshine.


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful looking snake you got there mate.


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks AnteUp

He got a taste for being outside. He wasnt happy about going back in!!


----------



## Hickson (Jun 29, 2006)

I've not heard the nasme "Crawl Cay" boa, so I'm assuming it is provenance stock?



Hix


----------



## Deano (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice mate.


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 29, 2006)

great stuff mate!!!!! your lucky you can keep those types of Reptiles!!!


----------



## pythoness (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW awesome snake you have there, very very nice, i wish i could have a boa here lol, give him a big cuddle from me lol.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 29, 2006)

does the U.K get sun? :lol:

nice boa mate.


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. 

hix: Crawl Cay - small island of the coast of Belize, but obviously CB in the UK. 

Soulweaver. Occasionally!!  Dont blink though!! 

Here are a few more:


----------



## jessop (Jun 29, 2006)

awesome pics! gotta love the Boa Constrictor!!! tis a shame us Aussies can't keep 'em tho...


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks mate 

It is a shame you guys can't keep boas. You have got some of the best snakes in the world to select from though.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 29, 2006)

it looks like a red tail.... can you please explain the Crawl cay thing to me


----------



## Retic (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful snake, I am so jealous of you guys.


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes mate. He is a Boa Constrictor Imperator from a small island off the coast of Belize.
The red tail boas are Boa c . constrictor and originate from Surinam and Guyana amonst other places, they tend to be a little bigger than the BCI and also a little bit more stroppy! The true red tails have fantastic colouring and markings though.

My crawl cay should only get to about 5 feet maximum.

Please see here for some more good info.

http://www.boa-constrictors.com/com/imperator/Belize/belize.htm

Mods: I hope it is OK to post links. Please delete if not.


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks boa. The jealousy goes both ways then mate.


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 29, 2006)

nice python 

What camera are you using?


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks. 

It's a Fuji Finepix S9500 (I think in Oz it may be known as the S9000)


----------



## Retic (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah but at least you can have what we have plus everything else.  



osmotic said:


> Thanks boa. The jealousy goes both ways then mate.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 29, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> nice python
> 
> What camera are you using?



Don't you mean "Nice Boa" ! LOL!

Do you keep any other Imperator? 
How common are they now in the UK, when I left there were only a couple of people breeding them regularly.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

boa: Fair point.  I have to say I really admire Australias policy on foreign animal species though.

NCHERPS: I missed that as well!! LOL As I have just got my jungle carpet python, forgot what thread I was on for a minute. Doh!
No mate, just got the one imperator, he is just a spoilt pampered pet. Being a member on several UK forums too, you are right, I have only ever come across 2-3 crawl cay breeders in the UK. Which is a shame as they are really lovely snakes.

I am not experienced enough to take on a breeding project of my own unfortunately.  Perhaps in a year or two.


----------



## pythoness (Jun 29, 2006)

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wow, *drool* i just love boas, what a beautiful face, how could you not love a face like that?
jealous as all hell


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Pythoness.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 29, 2006)

osmotic said:


> boa: Fair point.  I have to say I really admire Australias policy on foreign animal species though.
> 
> NCHERPS: I missed that as well!! LOL As I have just got my jungle carpet python, forgot what thread I was on for a minute. Doh!
> No mate, just got the one imperator, he is just a spoilt pampered pet. Being a member on several UK forums too, you are right, I have only ever come across 2-3 crawl cay breeders in the UK. Which is a shame as they are really lovely snakes.
> ...



Good luck with them in the future, I am sure you won't have a problem breeding either species in the future.
Cheers Neil


----------



## osmotic (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Neil


----------

